# Kings School Nad Al Sheba



## mas jen (Sep 16, 2007)

I am abroad and not in Dubai, therefore I would like to know if anyone who is there knows whether the new Kings school is actually open for the school year 2013/14, ie from this September? If so, what state is it in? Also, up to what year group are there classes?
Many thanks.
ps Are there any parents who have had a child at Kings (inc the original school) and would like to share their opinions of the management and school ambiance please?


----------

